# Knitted Toy



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I decided to knit up a ball for Daisy since all the balls that were her size have seemed to disappear some where. I think those sock stealers also took these toy balls, thats my only explaination.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha cute KC loves her sized balls :lol: balls... :lol: bwa ha ha ha!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL!!! Hubby and I got laughing about the same thing and I threaten to knit two and sew them together and add another thing. After I said that we looked at each other broke out laughing. Yeah I know perverted humor.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> LOL!!! Hubby and I got laughing about the same thing and I threaten to knit two and sew them together and add another thing. After I said that we looked at each other broke out laughing. Yeah I know perverted humor.


hahahahaha!!! oh my lmao! :lol: sometimes a little pervey humor is necessary :daisy:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Great now I just might have to make it. OMG I could just imagine my MILs face if she ever saw it. Oh I'm just terriable, lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> Great now I just might have to make it. OMG I could just imagine my MILs face if she ever saw it. Oh I'm just terriable, lol.


that would make a great thanksgiving story hahahaha!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I come by to see a knitted toy, and discover all this naughtiness! 
You girls should get a kick out of this Etsy seller, she/he sells these
"interestingly" shaped catnip toys...it's beyond strange,lol.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I come by to see a knitted toy, and discover all this naughtiness!
> You girls should get a kick out of this Etsy seller, she/he sells these
> "interestingly" shaped catnip toys...it's beyond strange,lol.


I think I know the one you mean. Is there eye balls, ladies sanitary objects and naughty things mentioned here?

Don't worry girls, pervy humour makes life more fun!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I warn you, this is slightly bizarre... :lol:

Meowadays by meowadays on Etsy


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Yep...that's the one. That's just odd.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Very odd, yet they have so many sales. I guess people get them as gag gifts.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL and I thought it was strange that I sold male lower parts polymer keychains. I love the bomb one. I wish I could crochet but I can only knit. 

Sadly the ball was lost last night I think one of the cat stoled off with it.


----------

